# Cento Uno



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

Finally came true., 
this machine felt like begging for 40 mi/h when off the saddle,.handling is very stable specially while descending. 










Frame: Wilier Cento Uno 2010 - size S- Im 5'7 height 
Forks: Wilier 

Bars: Ritchey carbon evolution SL 
Stem: Ritchey carbon matrix 4axis 
Headset: Ritchey 
Bar Tape: Deda foam 

Drivetrain- Full Sram red 2010 

Cranks: SRAM Red compact 53/39- 170mm 
Cassette: SRAM Red 11/28- for climbing 
Pedals: Look Keo Ti carbon Blade 
Bottom Bracket: custom kit from Wilier, oversized BB 

Seat:Selle italia carbonio kit Flow light 
Seat Post: ISP 
Seat Post Clamp: Ritchey WCS Mast Topper (Stubby) 34.9x50mm-25mm offset 

Wheelset: ZIPP 404 2010 
Tyre: Continental 4000S 

Accessories: Cateye- Wireless meter 
WEIGHT: 14.7lbs [/b] 
cost: 2 high end watches and 9 pairs of air jordan


----------



## bernardez (Mar 2, 2007)

*Stunning*

What do two high end watches and 9 pairs of Jordans add up to?


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

I sold those to get cash,,lol.. 


bernardez said:


> What do two high end watches and 9 pairs of Jordans add up to?


----------



## skleins (May 19, 2010)

Out of interest - How much cash for 9 pairs of Jordons?

Isn't it funny how we're more interested in how much your old gear was worth than your bike....Anyhow - Its a great bike, looks the biz


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

175 a piece


skleins said:


> Out of interest - How much cash for 9 pairs of Jordons?
> 
> Isn't it funny how we're more interested in how much your old gear was worth than your bike....Anyhow - Its a great bike, looks the biz


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

That's a very good looking bike. I think I've seen 2 Wiliers _ever_ on the streets. I like exclusivity...

Seems like it would be lighter than 14.7 but I know the ZIPPs are a little heavy (but fast).

Congratulations! :thumbsup:


----------



## tinman143 (Aug 14, 2009)

Love this bike!


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

*edit - double post


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

Awesome looking bike. :thumbsup: 

Just curious, were you able to weigh the frameset only without the headset, integrated bearings and seat mast?


----------



## bon_gabs (Feb 2, 2010)

sorry no,my LBS built this for me,but you should be able to see it on the web specs,,


rcjunkie3000 said:


> Awesome looking bike. :thumbsup:
> 
> Just curious, were you able to weigh the frameset only without the headset, integrated bearings and seat mast?


----------

